# My White BCNR33 with White Volk TE37



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Planning on 2530s or similar by next year. Goal = responsive 600 awhp. 

Hope you guys like it.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2297791


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I start loving that white colour....mhhh lovely


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i love the stance. real clean car.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Gota say mate, thats lovely.

wheels really look good as there sat.:smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fantastic looking GTR in an even better part of the world, nice! :smokin:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Best colour  But then I am biased   

Best regards Alan


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

stunning looking car ,look even better with the splitter color coded in white.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

one of the nicest looking R33's ever, IMO. clean and simple - love it


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i bet that is worth a fortune out there in the states

lovely car btw


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

nice car mate .. i got the same ..but mines much better


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

offolly, quite the character.

thanks for the comments. I really appreciate them.

we in the US have to pay $20-25,000 USD premium for the federalization process. the window has closed for more imports, so, market value should either go up or remain the same on these cars.

I had the color matched splitter before, but it kept getting banged up. You can get away with scratches and such with black. Harder to see ; )

Specs on the wheels: Volk TE37, 18x9.5 with zero offset, rolled rear fenders, 275/35/18 Bridgestones and HKS coilovers.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Gorgeous mate. Absolutely Gorgeous...


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

I never realised that white Skyline can be so stunning! 

These Volks looks great even with this offset.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

i love this thing! they do look rock hard in white!


----------



## R33GTSBAZ (Aug 17, 2004)

anyone know the best place to get these Volks from??

cheers


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

I wish I could help, but I got mine in the US.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

R33GTSBAZ said:


> anyone know the best place to get these Volks from??
> 
> cheers


ebay..


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome pictures sweet car you have there


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

:smokin: 

very nice

see you soon buddy


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks! I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Where in Cali do you live?
I will be there in April - May.
I will be visiting San Fran and LA 
area. Would be nice to see it (the R)


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

We'll probably have some sort of meet by then.

When exactly do you plan on being in the LA area?


----------

